
Spatial ability: A Neglected Talent Domain - jonbaer
http://www.tip.duke.edu/node/940
======
rootbear
I was just about to post the Slashdot article on this. There is a link in the
Slashdot article to a spatial ability test:

    
    
      http://psych.io/spatial/
    

It's a very challenging test and was fun to do. It's for a University project,
so I have no idea how legitimate it is. I did pretty well, so I choose to
believe it's valid. The Slashdot coverage is here:

    
    
        http://science.slashdot.org/story/13/07/20/2244231/spatial-ability-a-predictor-of-creativity-in-science

